# What kind of Coke bottle is this?



## phillyfrank1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi, Can someone please help me with what kind of Coca Cola bottle this is and maybe it's worth? Embossed on the bottle is a P circled PROPERTY COCA - COLA BOTTLING CO. min. contents 6-fl ozs. BOTTLE PAT D. MAR.7,1922 3190 K ROOT. On the bottom there is a P.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey frank, It is a soda water flavor bottle that was used by Coca Cola. The generally runn 5 to 10 bucks.


----------



## #1twin (Mar 2, 2007)

OOOH.....I like that one. Bet it will look real nice cleaned up. Thanks for sharing.

  Marvin


----------

